# DIY Series Owens Dog Box



## Roughriding Woody (Jul 20, 2005)

Has anyone seen or used one of these and are they worth the $$? 

http://www.boards4less.com/doityodogbox.html

I may not have a way to get any dog box up here. (My ex-brother in law may fly up instead of driving a box up since gas prices are going up.)


Thanks
Joe


----------



## Misty Marsh (Aug 1, 2003)

A buddy of mine made a very nice 2 hole box using that companies kits, I'd reccomend it if your looking to make a custom box and save some cash! If I wasn't using a van and 2 collapsable creates I'd do it in a second!


----------



## h2oknine (Mar 15, 2005)

I had the 2 hole w/ top storage it wasn't the diy it fit in my Ford Ranger and Mazda B3000 and my labs fit in it well could get turned around. temp drop about 10 to 15 degrees inside in the summer and would put a block of ice to cool it down more. Great for the price.


----------



## Roughriding Woody (Jul 20, 2005)

It will be $120 for shipping. I figure I could create a decent box with good insulation and water proof it. Just was curious if anyone had built one.


----------



## h2oknine (Mar 15, 2005)

I paid about $500 for mine plus about $150 shipping. well worth the price for me.


----------



## Roughriding Woody (Jul 20, 2005)

Well, the box came out awesome! Just remember to use 1/2 inch plywood instead of 3/4. I wanted a sturdy box. You can do a lot with this kit. Woody and Lucy get to try it out this next weekend. If your out the Wasilla way for the tests, come by the truck and check it out.

Joe


----------



## Stealth Bomber (Jan 1, 2006)

I built two of these boxes....then I mounted them on my trailer with my storage box and PVC water tank. I put rubber mats in the bottom and also used metal drywall corners on all exposed wood corners inside the box to deter chewing. Cheaper alternative to an aluminum 4 dog trailer!!


----------



## Roughriding Woody (Jul 20, 2005)

Where did you get the rubber mats from?


----------



## Stealth Bomber (Jan 1, 2006)

I buy 4' x8' rubber horse stall mats from farm supply stores....cut them with a straight edge and utility knife. I used them in 8 Dog Den II's, all my dog boxes and these boxes I made for my trailer. They are thick, clean easy, and provide insulation during the cold months. Dogs can't seem to chew them which is a must. They are also easy to dry.
Good luck. 
Scott


----------



## Roughriding Woody (Jul 20, 2005)

Thank you for the info. We get to break this baby in this weekend.

Joe


----------

